# Finally got water in it!



## raekit (Sep 28, 2009)

Just wanted to share my tank build with everyone. It has taken a few months, but it's up and looking good.

Building my stand out of 2x4's and plywood.



























From here I sprayed the back of the tank black with Epoxy spray paint and began the long process of polishing the tank with Nova 3, 2, 1. I also drilled the tank for bulk heads in the back of the tank and used the drain holes for my FX5's.



















From here I decided to go with pool filter sand, washed it, and started to add it to the tank.




























From here I started to hook up the plumbing for my two FX5's with clear 1" vinyl tubing and PVC fittings.














































The moment of truth...I started adding water...had a few leaks, but just needed to tighten my hose clamps on the tubing. Here it goes.










Add here it is...I was pretty excited to get it done and get the fish in...here is the final product on my 240g.



















Thanks for checking it out.[/img]


----------



## raekit (Sep 28, 2009)

One more final shot...










And a fun shot of my little Eureka Red. Good color coming.


----------



## kinesis (Aug 20, 2009)

Great setup!


----------



## Manoah Marton (Feb 17, 2009)

Your stand looks awesome!!!


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice setup :thumb:


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

Really nice setup.

Have you pulled the FX-5 out yet to see how much sand they are injesting?


----------



## raekit (Sep 28, 2009)

No not yet...I probably should. Have you had problem with that?


----------



## dr2391 (Feb 11, 2009)

thats prolly my favorite tank without a diy background


----------



## Icey101 (Nov 5, 2007)

raekit said:


> No not yet...I probably should. Have you had problem with that?


I am using the smaller color quartz and my C-360 do eat some of it, and the intakes are mounted about 8" off the sand. So I figured with your larger intakes, closer to the sand, and higher gph rating they would injest more sand.


----------



## tanpogi (Aug 29, 2010)

nice setup :thumb:


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Very impressive in every way! =D>


----------



## sctoutkast (Jan 15, 2008)

Great job love the diy


----------



## peter hardman (Apr 23, 2010)

raekit said:


> No not yet...I probably should. Have you had problem with that?


Hi, niiiice tank! 
Thought I would share this with you.

I have the exact same filtration set up on a 5x2x2 (works great) and I have grey sand as substrate. 
My intakes are very similar to yours. I do find small amounts of sand at the bottom of my 2x Eheim canister filters at each part cleaning. It had me wondering for months how it would get there, surely it wasn't the filter suction picking it up from the bottom. 
Then one night while sat watching my tank, I saw the fish sifting through the sand for food then swimming around with a mouthful of sand and sometimes spitting it out above or near the intakes. Ahhh problem solved. 
This doesn't affect the performance of the Eheim filters because the sand is caught by the pre filter part of the unit and goes no further. 
I'm not fully aware of the media set up on your FX5's and if the sand would get through to the impella part of the unit but thought this might be worth a mention.

Pete.


----------



## tyhoward08 (Apr 23, 2006)

Wow, love the setup. Very clean. I wish I could have a tank like this. Someday maybe .

The stand looked somewhat simple to build and the final product looks really good. Congrats man.


----------



## Coln (Dec 17, 2007)

Great build looks like it grew there :thumb:


----------



## FishyOne (Jan 21, 2010)

Very nice setup!


----------

